# EH B9 Organ Machine



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Just saw this today....I must say it sounds (to my ears anyways) pretty organy (not sure if that is a word or not? :0) )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98u-MDTKAWU


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

VERY IMPRESSIVE!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That's the coolest pedal I've heard in a long time. I'm going to get one as soon as I can find one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> That's the coolest pedal I've heard in a long time. I'm going to get one as soon as I can find one.


This is for you Sneaky....

[video=youtube;_bpS-cOBK6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bpS-cOBK6Q[/video]


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Very cool.

I want one too!!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

My mind has been blown. Thank you. :sCh_odie:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess this means that John Scofield doesn't need John Medeski to back him up anymore.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This sounds incredible. Hopefully the sticker price is reasonable. I totally want a POG, but would pretty much only use it for the organ sounds, so I don't want to pay $325 for one. If this is in the $175 range, I'd be down for one.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

someone in youtube comments says $300ish. There are a lot of really cool sounds in there.

Cathedral mode = no more synth or backing track for Won't Get Fooled Again


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's too cool! WANT!

They had me at Green Onions.

Over four hundred likes on the vid, no dislikes.
It may be a popular pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I like it, but I already have a MIDI guitar, and if I want organ sounds, I just plug a cable from the guitar into a tone generator box or synth.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Damn, that thing is pretty impressive!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

keto said:


> someone in youtube comments says $300ish. There are a lot of really cool sounds in there.
> 
> Cathedral mode = no more synth or backing track for Won't Get Fooled Again


Ouch. That's a lot of dough for a pedal I'll use here and there. However, I really like being able to mix in the dry signal along with the guitar. That alone might sway my decision.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Based purely on YouTube demos the B9 sounds more convincing than the EQD Organizer.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I saw somewhere that the $295 US was list price. Should hit the street at just over $200 I'd guess.
If it tracks as smooth as it appears in the video then TAKE MY MONEY! I want one! 

My Roland GR-55 is a great synth and though I won't be replacing it with this there is something to be desired for tracking and accuracy. That said, there is much the synth can do that this pedal doesn't. It would however replace my "organ" emulation on the synth.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I want,... but I just bought another guitar so that will have to wait for six months.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2014)

hollowbody said:


> Ouch. That's a lot of dough for a pedal I'll use here and there. However, I really like being able to mix in the dry signal along with the guitar. That alone might sway my decision.


Yes. 

It has an organ out, and a dry guitar out. If you just use the organ out it will be a blend of the 2 signals.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder what it would do if you plugged an organ through it.:slash:


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It would sound more organic.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Probably makes a B3 sound like a Tele.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw this earlier today--I think it's cool--don't know how much I'd actually use other than to pretend I'm Jon Lord...

but I have some GAS for this.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

It's brilliant. I want it. I'd never ever use it.

Neil


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll definitely give it a go when it becomes available.
I have an EQD Bit Commander and this should fill in the subtle to low gain keyboard sounds I'm after, the BC is always on ten and you can't change that.
I still love it but sometimes it's nice to dial things back.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm never going to own (let alone have a place) to put a B3 and a Leslie. And that fact that on a scale of 0 to 10 my keyboarding skills are about 0.47 ( on a very good day ). So this will definitely be an acceptable substitute.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Pre-ordered mine today from L&M. $240.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Hamstrung said:


> Pre-ordered mine today from L&M. $240.


how long do they figure the wait will be?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Pre-ordered mine today from L&M. $240.


That's a better price than I first saw it offered for...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Macki said:


> Just saw this today....I must say it sounds (to my ears anyways) pretty *organy* (not sure if that is a word or not? :0) )
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98u-MDTKAWU



It is. But_ I think _it's when you fold paper to make things _like_ organs....so I can see the confusion



- - - Updated - - -



Option1 said:


> It's brilliant. I want it. I'd never ever use it.
> 
> Neil



too true...


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

snacker said:


> how long do they figure the wait will be?


They told me they ordered 24 chain wide and 17 ( now 18) were spoken for as of yesterday. He couldn't pinpoint delivery but said it could be as late as end of summer.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Ordered mine today from L&M


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

snacker said:


> Ordered mine today from L&M


Did they give you an idea of a delivery date? I assume you got it for $240 as well..were taxes extra?


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

That with a fuzz and wah would be game-changing.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Beatles said:


> Did they give you an idea of a delivery date? I assume you got it for $240 as well..were taxes extra?



nope, he didn't know when it would be in. $240 plus tax


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

anyone have one they aren't enjoying?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sugar said:


> anyone have one they aren't enjoying?


Way too early to tell, they haven't even hit the stores yet. Only pre-orders so far.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

i found one here in canada. should be here next week. suckas ; p


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

hehehe I think sometime after I posted that ^ the phones were ringing a lot at Pauls Boutique, was that some of you guys?
I got the last one sorry, but they were good for their word and set it aside for me.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sugar said:


> i found one here in canada. should be here next week. suckas ; p


Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 22, 2012)

should arrive tomorrow or wednesday, i imagine Wednesday


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Got the email yesterday from L&M. They're in! Picked mine up last night. Haven't had much chance to play with it but first impression is pretty cool!... yeah I know, pics or it didn't happen. Perhaps later after I've played with it more!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

I have mine on tonight's gig - I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Hamstrung said:


> Got the email yesterday from L&M. They're in! Picked mine up last night. Haven't had much chance to play with it but first impression is pretty cool!... yeah I know, pics or it didn't happen. Perhaps later after I've played with it more!


Sweet, I'm looking forward to the review. just sold some gear and the money's burning a hole in my pocket...

- - - Updated - - -



snacker said:


> View attachment 9151
> 
> 
> I have mine on tonight's gig - I'll let you know how it goes


Awesome pedalboard - any links to a demo? I would love to hear it.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

fyi just saw one at Tapestry music online for 235 with free shipping over 200 bucks.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

stringer said:


> fyi just saw one at Tapestry music online for 235 with free shipping over 200 bucks.


Yeah that's where I ordered mine from. They said the order should arrive in two weeks.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

You can order one from Cosmo music in Toronto for $220 with free shipping.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Even better! "15 bucks is 15 bucks".


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

zurn said:


> Yeah that's where I ordered mine from. They said the order should arrive in two weeks.


Mine got shipped today from Tapestry btw, I don't know how much of them they received so you better act fast if you want one lol.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! This didn't take long.... C9!

[video=youtube_share;oZKVPzRyn50]http://youtu.be/oZKVPzRyn50[/video]


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Sounds awesome, I love the B9


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That C9 looks fun. Then I try it and realize I suck at using it. Shame.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like the C9 even more than the B9 and I loved that.



Hamstrung said:


> Wow! This didn't take long.... C9!
> 
> [video=youtube_share;oZKVPzRyn50]http://youtu.be/oZKVPzRyn50[/video]


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I really like the B9, listening to the C9 though, I think I'm going to like it more. 

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## Luke (Jul 31, 2014)

Love the B9. The C9 is just an extension to the B9. Will probably buy it in a month or two as I'm interested in more Lord Purple sound and also the Mellotron sound. Now I'm curious to see what the D9 will offer.


----------

